# New Wizzard Fusion Car



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got a link to a Facebook page with this new Wizzard Fusion HO car.





































The new car seems to have features of both the Tyco and Slottech cars plus the BSRT G3 or Viper Scale Racing Viper. The end bell is a separate part like a Tyco 440X-2 or a Slottech. It looks like the molded in body posts have the same arrangement as a G3 or Viper. The magnet retainer is similar to the G3 and Viper arrangement. The pickup shoes and shrouded front shoe hangers look like the ones on a Viper car.
The novel feature is the motor brush springs. I can't make out the pickup shoe springs, I presume they are similar to Tomy, G3 and Viper springs.
I will have to get one of these to see how it runs!


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the comm brush setup! Like the bigger 1/24 slot cars with the square brushes and groove for the spring.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lbishov said:


> I like the comm brush setup! Like the bigger 1/24 slot cars with the square brushes and groove for the spring.


what he said


----------

